# fog juice: asthma & residue??



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Halloween dance in the school gym... is using my low lying fogger a bad idea due to:

possibly giving some kid an asthma attack?
residue on the floor (fogger will sit on a large tarp...not sure if fog rolls 12 feet onto floor, if it will leave an oily residue?)
slipping? (do foggers make the floor slippery??)

I am treading veerrryyyy lightly and don't want to annoy people with any aspect of this dance. Those PTO women can be tough, & I already have self-esteem issues do to constant fighting with The Drunkies...I dont want any complaining from PTO or principal.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

a two or three hour dance you should have no residue issues. As for that asthma- I would post a few signs that say that lighting effects and fog are in use.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Just hope it stays on the floor. I have had 2 cases indoors where fog set off the fire alarm.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Good point Debbie. I would be a little cautious but a little fog here and there shouldn't hurt anything. I have heard that higher end foggers produce a drier fog so that should keep any residue low. Chilling it would be probably bad since the fog will condense and make slippery floors. Not to be a kill joy but I don't like breathing that stuff in, it gets annoying to me after a short while. But a little is fine.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

tough call really. You're in a school. 
I would (to be courteous) would give prior notice to parents about fog fluid and strobes being used.

simple equation: is the effect worth the risk?

Every Haunter should always ask this this.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

In the old days that might be true, but all the foggers now are water and glycerin based. Actors Equity Association pitched a fit about chemical foggers about twenty years ago when some enterprising idiot decided to scent the fog pina colada flavor. When the actors could smell it, they started wheezing and coughing on stage, then refusing to perform with it. So the fog makers had to come up with something non-toxic/non scented.

The fog should be okay now.


----------



## TroyO (Sep 7, 2011)

Here's a blurb from gotfog.com http://www.gotfog.com/fog_machine_safety.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I've been in theater orchestra pits when foggers were in use on stage and the fog came rolling into the pit, and I can vouch for the smell at least being extremely annoying in a somewhat confined space.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmmm..gym is huge. I will use it sparingly. And no strobes. I'm not taking chances on that one. Thanks all!


----------



## Phantom Scarecrow (Sep 27, 2011)

Most water-based fog fluid shouldn't set off the fire alarms, either. The older, "Pepperfog" certainly would- we used a firefighting training fogger for our haunt, and had to cover all the detectors with rubber gloves. The only issues I've noticed with water-based fog is the dryness. After a few hours in it, my throat is very dry.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

If I were you, I'd see about taking it to the gym and trying it out, maybe a few days before? just to see what happens.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Good idea, draik! I will.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

We've set off the alarms with waterbased fog many times at the theatre I work at. It's easy to do, then the fire department has to come and it's a mess. Don't put your foggers at max output or the party will be short


----------

